# Tackle Box Camera



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm retiring my camera.

Santa has promised me an upgrade.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

How many megapixels is that?


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

That has got to be a collectors item . Ebay that sucker .


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hellsangler69 said:


> That has got to be a collectors item . Ebay that sucker .


Ah....but it's still got film in it!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Now if that film came with some GPS coordinates to where you catch the pig brookies in the Uintas, I would be bidding a LOT on ebay for it!!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Personally, I prefer DU PONT fishing line, not stren. 

[attachment=0:33h3uez1]images.jpg[/attachment:33h3uez1]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Personally, I prefer DU PONT fishing line, not stren.
> 
> [attachment=0:2m6aao5q]images.jpg[/attachment:2m6aao5q]


Ah.......the stories I could tell.

I'm thinkin' the film on that camera could have some turtle pictures on it.


----------

